# Cool add on



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Check this out, I'm thinking about it for my G17 since I have 5 33 rd clips.
http://www.mechtechsys.com/

Can be used on 1911's


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I have read about those many times, but have never seen one being shot in person. They make them for 1911s and Berettas too I think...


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

i have shot the 1911 version in 45 it was a decent shooter . didnt really care for the looks to much


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

They are interesting! COUGH MAGS COUGH, NOT CLIP COUGH!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't think I could hold up all them 45s and hit anything. It would have to be spray and pray. IMHO there junk.


----------

